# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  embalse encinarejo general 2013

## No Registrado

ola  quisiera saber como esta el estado del agua de encinarejo

----------


## REEGE

Hola no registrado!!
Esperemos que algún forero que conozca el embalse pueda contestarte, yo particularmente pienso que aún no estarán muy bien las aguas por esa zona trás los fuertes desembalses que han padecido los embalses de la provincia.
Un saludo.

----------

